# Advice for tires on hard pack gravel type roads -thinking of going to Conti tires



## johnnydm (Mar 11, 2010)

Iam currently running Vittoria Pave on my heavier wheelset that I use when riding on packed gravel style roads. They are fast and grip well, however noticed they wear fast and develop pits from the rocks. Thinking of switching to Continental Gatorskins or Grand Prix all season tires.

Any comments on experiences with these tires would be great.

thanks


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

johnnydm said:


> Grand Prix all season tires.


If you mean Conti GP 4-Season be wary of this - I wanted 28mm tires for my dirt road bike so I ordered those Contis. On installation they seemed quite narrow. I measured them and they were 25mm wide. Strangely, my 25mm Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX on my road bike measure 26mm. Go figure.

So my dirt road tires are narrower than my road bike tires.


----------



## johnnydm (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Mike for the info. 

I plan to mount them on my Fulcrum 7s, which believe are 20.5 mm wide rim. I think the Paves are actually wider than the 24mm. Iam kind of leaning towards the GP 4- Season, they claimed better rolling resistance because I will also use them on some pavement. Not sure if makes a huge difference than the Gatorskins.


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Johnnydm,

I have used both EVO Open CX IIs and Gatorskins on gravel. The evo are 25 and the gators are 23, so there is that to consider. BUT the main takeaway is that the evos ride better, but like you say, pit. This ride quality is probably due to the size. There is a chance of flatting. 
The gators are nearly indestructable, but harsher. For me, I go with a little harsher.


----------

